# Temp problems/Fin Problems?



## eelz212 (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey guys,

I've got two goldfish in a 55 gal. I know they're cold water fish and it's getting really hot here in NYC. I've unplugged their heater and periodically add some cool water, but the tank is getting way too hot (85 degrees) for their liking. In fact, their fins are starting to look really worse for wear and i feel like it's related to the temp. of the water.

Any tips? How can I help my fish?

Thanks guys

eli


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

You may wish to use two litre bottles of frozen water . You could place one in the tank and have one for spare. I would keep a close eye on temp. while doing this. Any sudden temp. changes can stress fish. Is this tank near a window? eighty five degree water sounds extreme even for a room or rooms lacking air conditioning. :shock:


----------



## eelz212 (Dec 22, 2007)

it is in the path of a window but i keep the shades closed at all times.

do you think those tattered fins are related to the high temp?


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Floating ice cubes (that are made of aquarium safe water) might help, but keep an eye on the temp. you don't want it to change too rapidly. The only thing that I can think of is a chiller made for salt water aquariums, but I don't know if these can be set to the right temp. for you goldfish. You might want to look into it though if these temps are common where you live. As for the fins, could you elaborate on what they look like? Tattered does not give enough discription for a diagnosis. Hope this helps.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

If you see no other symptoms and the fins have only started deteriorating recently (since it's gotten hot) then the probable cause would definitely be stress brought on by the heat.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Keep in mind that using ice and such can be very dangerous as it can cause sudden changes in temperature, which is just as bad for your fish as high temperatures.

Check out this other thread on keeping cool:
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=18395

Also, one of the main worries with warmer water is that oxygen doesn't dissolve as easily into water, which makes breathing hard for your fish. I'd recommend adding some more airstones or a decent sized powerhead.


----------



## eelz212 (Dec 22, 2007)

hey guys-

man.. so i think the temperature is okay. but my goldfish's fins are getting pretty ragged. it looks like fin rot from what i've read and pictures i've seen. i wish i could take my own shot and show you. 

what can i do to help these guys out??


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

There shouldn't be a heater in the tank in the first place. Did you normally keep the tank heated? And to what temperature? There is no need for a heater with Goldfish.

I would do some water changes with cool water to SLOWLY bring the temp back down. Also about the fins, what are your water parameters for ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate? Bad water quality could contribute to fin rot, and the water changes will help.

The addition of a fan blowing on top of the water and Air conditioning will help.


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

> here shouldn't be a heater in the tank in the first place.


thats not quite true if the weather is anything like it is is pa it gets really cold
and a heater will maintain a much more constant heat than just room temperature


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

I can see maybe putting one in temporarily if the tank water gets too cold for some reason...but it's summer time now, we are all in the same general area. There's no need for a heater to be running in a fish tank with goldfish in the summer time. The water would just be too warm, depleting the tank of oxygen that the goldfish so desperately need. With a tank size of 55 gallons+ the temperature should be able to remain relatively constant and not change as quickly over the course of time. I keep my 2 fancies in a 75 gallon tank. Never have, nor will I ever run a heater, and my water naturally fluctuates in the summer and winter, but never to the point of concern. Granted you have A/C in the summer, and heat in the winter, it should not really change all that much. Over in Connecticut we have some bitter cold winters as well, but my tank never has dropped to temperatures lower than 65.

If anything, a chiller would be more necessary in the summer months.


----------

